

Open Letter to the Queen - Ardit20
http://www.abundancypartners.com/open-letter-queen

======
yannis
'We will of course report findings of such debate to Your Majesty'.

Please can we come back to earth?

~~~
Ardit20
I think that the people who wrote that letter are certainly pretty high, but I
doubt they have yet left earth.

